# Tree Climbing Goats of Morocco



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Odd to see these goats in Morocco, eating the fruit of the Argan tree.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/05/tree-climbing-goats-of-morocco.html




> In southwest Morocco, you might actually be forgiven for asking daft questions like “do goats grow on trees?”. Everywhere you look, you will find dozens of goats hanging out lazily from the tree tops, munching absentmindedly like overgrown crows.
> 
> Goats are skilled climbers and are known to scale steep rock faces and mountains in search of food. The ones in Morocco climb trees for the same reason – food, which is otherwise scarce in this drought-ridden region.
> 
> The goats are drawn to the fruit of the Argan tree, which ripens in June each year. The Argan grows to 8-10 meters high and live up to 150–200 years. They are thorny, with gnarled trunks, but the goats, who have been climbing these trees for centuries, have learnt to adapt themselves to the task.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 13, 2015)

I believe it!  Here is one of ours who climbed on top of a feeder to nibble leaves.


----------



## Cookie (May 13, 2015)

Goats just gotta climb trees, I see, and what cute goats they are too. That must be the Moroccan goat tree.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Too cute Nancy, what characters they are!


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Oh wow!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Wow.  Never heard of this.  We saw tree climbing lions in Uganda.  They find it a good place to nap during the midday sun.


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

This is amazing!  Never underestimate the tenacity of a goat.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Awesome goats. Remind me of the famous (on Vancouver Island) goats of Coombs, who can be found on top of the roof of one particular house. When I lived in the Commune, we had a variety of goats. Very friendly. I can still hear the music of their bells, individually chosen for harmonious tone by our resident musician blessed with perfect pitch.


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Awesome goats. Remind me of the famous (on Vancouver Island) goats of Coombs, who can be found on top of the roof of one particular house. When I lived in the Commune, we had a variety of goats. Very friendly. I can still hear the music of their bells, individually chosen for harmonious tone by our resident musician blessed with perfect pitch.



Amazing pictures SB, I remember when I kept goats back in the '70s how varied the breeds were, the alpine variety were escapologists, you had a job to keep them fenced in. On the other hand the Golden Guernsey breed were so docile they didn't try anything.

*Golden Guernsey*



*British Alpine*


We had a kid (the goat kind) in the house once, and it leapt from mantelpiece to table to chair never putting a foot  wrong, amazingly agile creatures. I saw some in Crete once climbing up an almost vertical cliff face. I always loved goats but not the easiest animal to have around especially if you have a garden


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2015)

Love the goats Merlin. The 'smile' on the alpine ones, and the sweet face of  the guernsey.


----------

